

A Brief History of Humankind - mikevm
https://www.coursera.org/course/humankind

======
mikevm
I know that this course has nothing to do with technology, but it is so good
that I really want more people to experience it. The parallel course in the
Hebrew University has become the most popular course in the whole University
(the Hebrew lectures can be found on YouTube, for those interested).

The breadth of material is immense, and Dr. Harari's views are very
interesting and will surely give people not familiar with this material a few
AHA! moments.

